# Cana 30w



## Andre (27/6/14)

Of course "Cana" is what the Cloupor clone of the Hana Modz 30W electronic box mod is called.

As I have a original Russian 91% on the way from Cape Vaping Supplies, decided to give this mod a try. Saw on the Vapeking forum that it can be upgraded to 35 W, even with a set of instructions published there. Send off an email for an invoice and asked Vapeking to be so kind as to do the upgrade for me as well. Received the Cana yesterday (26/6/2014) morning - very fast delivery. Was not upgraded and no word received on the upgrade request to this time. Also no dust cover as shown on the web site. My query in this regard remains unanswered. Let us look at the mod:

This is an AMAZING piece of vape gear. This can take a vaper from newbie right through to rebuildables. You can vape any resistance from, effectively, 0.6 ohms to 3.3 ohms. So one can run a commercial tank (like the Nautilus, Aerotank, etc) on there and will be especially useful with commercial coils as low as 0.8 ohms becoming available. But it is also heaven for a RTA (rebuildable tank atomizer) or a RDA (rebuildable dripper atomizer) as you can go as low as 0.6 ohms. So, forget all the MVPs, SVDs, Vamos, Spinners, Egos, etcetera. This, if within your budget, is all you need.

So, not having the Russian yet, mounted the Aqua (dual coils, 0.6 ohms, Ekowool wicking) on the Cana after installing a purple Efest high Amp battery. Clicked the top button 5 times to power up. And low and behold it worked. Shows the resistance of the atomizer and, when you press the button the Volts it is firing at. And of course the Watts you set it to. On my Aqua at 0.6 ohms set at 30W, it fired at exactly 4.1 Volts. Which is more or less where I would have started off on a mechanical mod. And there it stayed, consistently giving me 4.1 V throughout. With a mechanical mod, you do not get consistent power delivery. As your battery weakens so does the power delivery. And one starts feeling this at around 3.8 V. This is when I usually put in a fresh battery. With the Cana no need, the electronics regulate the power to a constant Voltage - 4.1V in my case. Giving you the same vape - all the time. Off course, charging will take longer, but we do need sleep time. And the Cana has a built in charger. Just connect with the included cable to a power source.

The Cana has a little battery indicator. I had been vaping on it for hours. Eventually the battery indicator ran empty, but still it gave me 4.1V. About an hour beyond indicating empty, the "Check battery" came up on the screen. Took out the battery, measured the Voltage - 3.3V. The manuel says it should do this at 3.1 V. Still, that is more than double the time that I get from a mechanical mod. At 0.6 ohms on a 3100 mAh battery, this mod will easily last you the day. Impressive.

The Cana sits comfortably in my hand. The firing button is well placed and I like the positive click to it. The Watts are easily adjusted. It has all sorts of modes and messages - locked, stealth, power locked, check atomizer, too hot, etcetera. You can even flip the display for left of right handed users.

The Cana -

is perfect for both beginner and experienced vaper;
gives you consistent power from start to end;
utilises a battery to its full extent giving you the best battery life possible.
If you want to go below 0.6V (which is equal to the maximum of 30W), the Cana is not for you. Consider the IPV 50W by Vapeclub.

As all will ask, no, this is not the end of Reos for me. The Reo has other attributes that sets it apart from other mods, electronic as well as mechanical. However, I believe this is the start of the end for most mechanical mods despite some advantages like size, failure points, etcetera.

*EDIT:* In the discussion below the fact that the Cana cannot step down voltage came up. The minimum output voltage of this device is 4 Volts. Depending on the resistance of your coils a minimum amount of power is required to attain 4 Volts. If your wattage setting is too low, the resistance indicator will flash, which means that you will be powering at a higher wattage than you set the device to and that is shown on the device screen. Here is a chart showing the minimum wattage required for that 4 Volts minimum output for a range of resistances.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 6


----------



## MurderDoll (27/6/14)

Very very nice review! 

I thoroughly enjoyed reading it. 

It also just made me want the REO even more. Lol. 

On the upgrading software side. 
Its not possible at the moment with the cana mods. 
This is due to them having the eVolv chips and not the SX. 
There's a rumour floating around that some models in the future will have them. But unfortunately you, I and everyone else that bought now we are limited to 30. 
Although that is still a good amount!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/14)

Ahhhhhh thanks so much @Andre! I was holding out and NOT buying yet another Mod! Now I'm gonna have to get one after this review!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/14)

Oh great! No stock!


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/6/14)

Great review. Just 2 things i gotta ask.
1. Im running a 1.2ohm in the russian. Which will let me go to 15watt. And that will say 4.1v ob the cana. But just to try out i have up it to 20w and on the cana it said 4.5v or something. Will it up the volts?

2. When i fire the cana and the voltage shows the ohms flicker. That normal?


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh great! No stock!


Check this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-ipv-50w-one-mod-to-rule-them-all-group-buy.3270/
Or​you can get a Cana from http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/Scarlet-Vapour/.​


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Great review. Just 2 things i gotta ask.
> 1. Im running a 1.2ohm in the russian. Which will let me go to 15watt. And that will say 4.1v ob the cana. But just to try out i have up it to 20w and on the cana it said 4.5v or something. Will it up the volts?
> 2. When i fire the cana and the voltage shows the ohms flicker. That normal?


 
1. Yes, it can go up to 8.3 Volts (says the manuel), but your coil/wick might not make it. But, I am under correction here - not my field of expertise at all.
2. I did not notice that, but was not looking specifically. Charging at the moment. Will check later.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/14)

Andre said:


> Check this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-ipv-50w-one-mod-to-rule-them-all-group-buy.3270/
> Or​you can get a Cana from http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/Scarlet-Vapour/.


 

Which one do you think is a better buy @Andre?


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Which one do you think is a better buy @Andre?


I have no idea, the Cana has had some time to show up problems and seems fine - I did not pick up any reports of problems. From what I have seen, the IPV 50 W seems a good mod, but maybe untested. You do get 50 W though - but for you personally 30W is probably more than enough. The IPV 50 will only be here end of July, the Cana you can probably get now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (28/6/14)

Check Vape Mob as well. Slightly more than VK. But I do believe they still have stock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (28/6/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> When i fire the cana and the voltage shows the ohms flicker. That normal?


Just checked that, the indication of my ohms stays stable when firing, no flickering.


----------



## Matt (28/6/14)

My ohms also flicker when I fire.


----------



## MarkK (28/6/14)

Andre said:


> Just checked that, the indication of my ohms stays stable when firing, no flickering.


 
Dont these DNA/ DNA clone chips /SX350 flash if the resistance is too low and the device cannot step down the voltage entirely?

@RoSsIkId If you gradually go higher, like a volt by volt there will be a voltage where it stops flashing, once it says 4v its 4v for example. 
If you set 3v but the resistance flashes, I believe your device is say still firing at 4v for example because the chip cannot reduce the voltage any more then what the batter is pushing out.


Please correct me if I am wrong! I dont own one of these ;D If you want to buy me on for accuracy =D

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matt (28/6/14)

MarkK said:


> Dont these DNA/ DNA clone chips /SX350 flash if the resistance is too low and the device cannot step down the voltage entirely?
> 
> @RoSsIkId If you gradually go higher, like a volt by volt there will be a voltage where it stops flashing, once it says 4v its 4v for example.
> If you set 3v but the resistance flashes, I believe your device is say still firing at 4v for example because the chip cannot reduce the voltage any more then what the batter is pushing out.
> ...



You're correct just tested it and at 1 ohm it stops at 17W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (28/6/14)

@Matt The vaping dutchman! Do you have a sister named Amy? Since you are from the Cape of Good Hope.

I feel like I might know you =D


----------



## Matt (28/6/14)

Nope no amy and the rest of the family is still back home not in sa. Im the only one here.


----------



## MarkK (28/6/14)

Haha ok so you are not that cool guy  you are another cool guy =D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (28/6/14)

great review! My hanan has replaced my mvp but still want a reo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (30/6/14)

Attached a table to the first post, showing the minimum wattages required for a range of resistances. And added an EDIT paragraph trying to explain this.


----------



## Paulie (30/6/14)

i think maby you should add that the only thing i dont like about the cana is the fact you need to wait for it to turn on before it will fire which is irritaiting lol.


----------



## Riaz (30/6/14)

paulph201 said:


> i think maby you should add that the only thing i dont like about the cana is the fact you need to wait for it to turn on before it will fire which is irritaiting lol.


i havent experienced this yet?

@Andre that is an awesome review!!!

enjoyed reading it, now i love my cana even more


----------



## MurderDoll (30/6/14)

Question.

The image you have in the OP.

Is that the Cana next to the Reo Mini?


----------



## Tom (30/6/14)

Good review. I got the Hana mini clone. 20W. Very happy with it as a portable device. Going to wait for a good release with high wattage as a home device. This might be the end of my mech route. Although I will keep what I have atm. Always good to have alternatives


----------



## Paulie (30/6/14)

leave ur cana to turn off then try and take a vape and see at first it wont vape until it turns on.


----------



## Andre (30/6/14)

paulph201 said:


> i think maby you should add that the only thing i dont like about the cana is the fact you need to wait for it to turn on before it will fire which is irritaiting lol.


 
Strange, mine fires immediately when I press the firing button. It does not turn off unless you turn it off yourself.
The backlight dims after 15 seconds and turns off after 2 minutes, but comes on immediately after you press the firing button. 



MurderDoll said:


> Question.
> 
> The image you have in the OP.
> 
> Is that the Cana next to the Reo Mini?


No, that is next to a Reo Grand.


----------



## Riaz (30/6/14)

Andre said:


> Strange, mine fires immediately when I press the firing button. It does not turn off unless you turn it off yourself.
> The backlight dims after 15 seconds and turns off after 2 minutes, but comes on immediately after you press the firing button.


 
yes mine does exactly that as well

no waiting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (30/6/14)

@Andre, how do you turn it off?


----------



## Paulie (30/6/14)

this is interesting cause i am not the only one who it happens to?


----------



## Riaz (30/6/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Andre, how do you turn it off?


i think he meant the display goes off


----------



## Andre (30/6/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Andre, how do you turn it off?


You press the firing button 5 times. Won't turn it off completely, for that you have to remove the battery. Press 5 times again to exit locked mode.


----------



## MurderDoll (30/6/14)

Andre said:


> Strange, mine fires immediately when I press the firing button. It does not turn off unless you turn it off yourself.
> The backlight dims after 15 seconds and turns off after 2 minutes, but comes on immediately after you press the firing button.
> 
> 
> No, that is next to a Reo Grand.



Wow. OK. 

Then my cana is definitely way different to the cloupour ones. 

Check the size differences next the REO grand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/6/14)

paulph201 said:


> this is interesting cause i am not the only one who it happens to?



Ok, I have watched the video. That must a different clone to the one I have. On mine you need not press the firing button to switch on the display and then press again to fire. On mine one press turns on the screen and fires at the same time. Also, I have an Aqua on there at 0.6 ohms - even with chain vaping it has not once given me a "too hot" shutdown.


----------



## Paulie (30/6/14)

lol i guess so


----------



## JB1987 (30/6/14)

Andre said:


> Ok, I have watched the video. That must a different clone to the one I have. On mine you need not press the firing button to switch on the display and then press again to fire. On mine one press turns on the screen and fires at the same time. Also, I have an Aqua on there at 0.6 ohms - even with chain vaping it has not once given me a "too hot" shutdown.


 
Mine is exactly the same, fires immediately when the button is pressed after it goes into sleep mode. I also haven't experience the "too hot" shutdown. Our's must be better than the one Rip tested


----------



## Matt (30/6/14)

If I remember correctly he tested it twice first version had those problems including a logo. Then he tested the second version without those problems and logo. Both from cloupor.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Gizmo (30/6/14)

Great review @Andre.


----------



## RIEFY (30/6/14)

Andre said:


> Ok, I have watched the video. That must a different clone to the one I have. On mine you need not press the firing button to switch on the display and then press again to fire. On mine one press turns on the screen and fires at the same time. Also, I have an Aqua on there at 0.6 ohms - even with chain vaping it has not once given me a "too hot" shutdown.


This is the same device with all the bugs now sorted. there is a follow up vid by rip aswell

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/6/14)

As for the upgrade, it was mentioned on our forum that they are not SX350's as suspected. Sorry about that. They seem to be straigh DNA30 clones.


----------



## Gizmo (30/6/14)

Love this mod. 





Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (30/6/14)

nice pic @Gizmo - red surely is beautiful

check stroods pretending to be working there in the back ground


----------



## Tom (30/6/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Wow. OK.
> 
> Then my cana is definitely way different to the cloupour ones.
> 
> Check the size differences next the REO grand.


looks like you got a Mini. 20W I guess? If so, then it is like mine, at least it looks like mine. Great portability. My out of house device now.


----------



## MurderDoll (30/6/14)

Tom said:


> looks like you got a Mini. 20W I guess? If so, then it is like mine, at least it looks like mine. Great portability. My out of house device now.


Its tiny hey! 

But mine is the fastech Lipo unit. 
It does 30w.

Battery life is terrible. 

I need to source a 18500 battery or something to try. 

Wonder if my 18350 won't be a better idea. Lol


----------



## Tom (30/6/14)

I got also the LiPo fitted in my mini Hana. Battery life is good enough for a 10h working day, normal vaping....every 0.5-1 hour, together with the smokers. They do a cigarette or 2 and I vape. So, to me that is decent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (30/6/14)

Tom said:


> I got also the LiPo fitted in my mini Hana. Battery life is good enough for a 10h working day, normal vaping....every 0.5-1 hour, together with the smokers. They do a cigarette or 2 and I vape. So, to me that is decent.


Wow! 

You got a good Lipo then! 

Mine is atrocious. I was vaping at 12.5w and I'd be lucky to get maybe 3 he's Max.


----------



## Matt (2/7/14)

How much battery life do you guys get out with the cana?
I have a 2500 efest and get abit more then 4,5 ml around 15W at 1.4 ohm then it looks almost empty small bar left then i have to refill so also charge it.


----------



## Silver (2/7/14)

Andre said:


> Of course "Cana" is what the Cloupor clone of the Hana Modz 30W electronic box mod is called.
> 
> As I have a original Russian 91% on the way from Cape Vaping Supplies, decided to give this mod a try. Saw on the Vapeking forum that it can be upgraded to 35 W, even with a set of instructions published there. Send off an email for an invoice and asked Vapeking to be so kind as to do the upgrade for me as well. Received the Cana yesterday (26/6/2014) morning - very fast delivery. Was not upgraded and no word received on the upgrade request to this time. Also no dust cover as shown on the web site. My query in this regard remains unanswered. Let us look at the mod:
> 
> ...


Outstanding review @Andre - very good read. Loved the way you told it like you experienced it. Well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (2/7/14)

Matt said:


> How much battery life do you guys get out with the cana?
> I have a 2500 efest and get abit more then 4,5 ml around 15W at 1.4 ohm then it looks almost empty small bar left then i have to refill so also charge it.



I also got the 35A efest and also last about 4 hours


----------



## RIEFY (2/7/14)

are you guys vaping at 30watts? my 3100maf efest last a day if not longer

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keeganvaper (2/7/14)

Sorry off topic but i am a Cana owner 
I have a kayfun 3.1 with 1.5ohm coil .. How long is the juice suppose to last me ?? I get about 30mins of vaping from a full tank ?? Is this right ?


----------



## Andre (2/7/14)

keeganvaper said:


> Sorry off topic but i am a Cana owner
> I have a kayfun 3.1 with 1.5ohm coil .. How long is the juice suppose to last me ?? I get about 30mins of vaping from a full tank ?? Is this right ?


Your are not supposed to be drinking the juice. The Kayfun can take 4.5 ml I think. That should last you way more than 30 minutes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## eviltoy (2/7/14)

He is the steam train

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZortEd (2/7/14)

chain vaping, i've gone through 3 full tank in one day.


----------



## Andre (2/7/14)

ZortEd said:


> chain vaping, i've gone through 3 full tank in one day.


Yes, but that is with extra abnormal air flow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ZortEd (2/7/14)

i feel ashamed now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Keyaam (2/7/14)

Anyone know who has stock besides vapemob?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Matt (2/7/14)

Maybe @smj still has some.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ZortEd (2/7/14)

Vapeking @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff may be able to assist you. I picked up a clone for a friend yesterday there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/7/14)

ZortEd said:


> Vapeking @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff may be able to assist you. I picked up a clone for a friend yesterday there.


 
Nope none at the moment  We will have in 2 weeks again


----------



## ZortEd (2/7/14)

so quick... sorry, did not know.


----------



## Keyaam (2/7/14)

I have one but need another for a buddy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## keeganvaper (2/7/14)

eviltoy said:


> He is the steam train


Guilty as charged !!!!


----------



## keeganvaper (2/7/14)

iKeyaam said:


> I have one but need another for a buddy


Contact @Tristan .. I think he has one in stock

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## keeganvaper (2/7/14)

Matt said:


> Maybe @smj still has some.


His also all sold out

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/7/14)

Wait are we talking about Canas or batteries? Im confused


----------



## ZortEd (2/7/14)

Kayfun i though?!


----------



## keeganvaper (2/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Wait are we talking about Canas or batteries? Im confused


Cana mods : D 
On your website its says its sold out ..


----------



## ZortEd (2/7/14)

my mistake... idk why i thought a Kayfun... i've had it on my mind the whole day so far... lets break it out i think


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/7/14)

keeganvaper said:


> Cana mods : D
> On your website its says its sold out ..


 
Yip we're out of stock


----------



## AlanWalsh (3/7/14)

Some forum members said that the Cloupor will supply new mod within this month,does anyone hear this?


----------



## Andre (3/7/14)

AlanWalsh said:


> Some forum members said that the Cloupor will supply new mod within this month,does anyone hear this?


Do you mean a new version or model or are you just referring to stocking by local resellers?


----------



## AlanWalsh (3/7/14)

Andre said:


> Do you mean a new version or model or are you just referring to stocking by local resellers?


I do not know,but just curious about the new mod, someone said they will upgrade the new mod to 50 watts, someone said they will upgrade the new mod to 35 watts,but the cloupor official web have not published any news yet...
I am looking forward to getting more news...


----------



## AlanWalsh (3/7/14)

Andre said:


> Do you mean a new version or model or are you just referring to stocking by local resellers?


I think it should a new model which is most different from recent dna30 mod if they wanna open their brand market...


----------



## Andre (3/7/14)

AlanWalsh said:


> I do not know,but just curious about the new mod, someone said they will upgrade the new mod to 50 watts, someone said they will upgrade the new mod to 35 watts,but the cloupor official web have not published any news yet...
> I am looking forward to getting more news...


No, as I understand now, the Cloupor Hana clone is not upgradeable and I doubt if any of the Hana clones are. Whether they will bring out a new one with more Watts I have no idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlanWalsh (3/7/14)

Andre said:


> No, as I understand now, the Cloupor Hana clone is not upgradeable and I doubt if any of the Hana clones are. Whether they will bring out a new one with more Watts I have no idea.


thanks.


----------



## MarkK (3/7/14)

@Andre is right, they might release a version capable of higher watts, but they have not announced it.
The Sx350 chip (an alternative to the DNA30) is upgradeable, the guys with them are on 50 watt and the 100 watt upgrade is coming in the next 3 weeks or so.


----------



## AlanWalsh (14/7/14)

Cloupor published their Cloupor T5 50 watts mod...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/7/14)

AlanWalsh said:


> Cloupor published their Cloupor T5 50 watts mod...




Dont like that design at all though


----------



## BhavZ (14/7/14)

AlanWalsh said:


> Cloupor published their Cloupor T5 50 watts mod...



Looks pretty interesting

Cant wait to see the full reviews and price point on that device


----------



## Riaz (14/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Dont like that design at all though


 
me neither


----------



## Matt (14/7/14)

Retail price seems te be the same as the W30.

http://allforyummyvapor.com/T5-50w-mod-by-Cloupor


----------

